# Koiwanne oder Maurertuppe ???



## francis89 (8. Dez. 2013)

Muss ich eine Teuere Koi Messwanne kaufen oder geht auch so eine Maurertuppe vom Baumarkt (diese riechen immer so streng nach chemie"!) deshalb meine Frage! 

Gruß Francis


----------



## Joerg (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koiwanne oder Maurertuppe ???*

Hi Francis,

geh nach deiner __ Nase!
Die Koi müssen das Zeug zusätzlich schlucken. Bei mir stellt sich ein Brechreiz schon beim riechen ein. 

Lebensmittel geeignet sollte auch die Messwanne sein.


----------



## francis89 (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koiwanne oder Maurertuppe ???*

wenn man die maurertuppe ne weile an die Frischeluft (z.b. von jetzt bis zum frühjahr) stellt dann richt die auch nicht mehr (habe eine für das Holz meiner Feuerschale! 
Oder ich bestell einfach eine Blaue und gut ist ... 

Ich glaube Mandy, (moonlight) hat auch eine Maurertuppe !?!?!


----------



## Joerg (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koiwanne oder Maurertuppe ???*

Bestell mal besser eine blaue Messwanne.
Die Bilder in dieser, werden dir künftig viel mehr Freude bereiten.

Für nur mal kurz reinsetzen, sind die Chinawannen nach dem Auslüften noch geeignet.
Langfristig gesehen hast du von einer blauen Messwanne mit Maßband sicher mehr.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koiwanne oder Maurertuppe ???*

Hallo Francis 

Ich habe mir diese gekauft, als 100 L Ausführung

http://www.fisch-oase.de/blaue-wanne/

und das dazu 

http://www.fisch-oase.de/massband-sticker/

für die zwei ,drei mal im Jahr, ist diese Wanne mehr als ausreichend 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koiwanne oder Maurertuppe ???*

Ja ich habe eine Maurertuppe!

Kauf sie jetzt und stell sie über den Winter einfach in den Garten und überlaß sie der Natur.
Im Frühjahr riecht da nichts mehr.

Und ein Maßband kann man sich selbst machen, dafür muß man nicht das 5fache an Geld ausgeben 
Davon abgesehen, wie oft braucht man denn die Wanne? 
Ich habe sie letztes Jahr 2 mal benutzt (wegen dem Teichbau) ... und seitdem nicht mehr.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koiwanne oder Maurertuppe ???*

Also , den Ausdruck Maurertuppe kenn ich gar nicht !  
Wieder was dazugelernt . Bei uns heißt das Ding : Maurer - oder Mörtelkübel 
Die Dinger kann man auch gut als Rhizomsperre einsetzen .


----------



## Ulli (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koiwanne oder Maurertuppe ???*

Mal abgesehen vom Geruch (meine stinkt nach 2 Jahren immer noch, vor allem wenn sie in der Sonne steht), sind die Maurerkübel viel zu schlabberig. Die kann man mit Wasser drin kaum bewegen.

Es gibt immer mal Schnäppchen bei den blauen GFK-Wannen, ich hab in Arcen eine für 20,- erstanden, die ist top stabil, stinkt nicht und die Bilder sind viel schöner mit dem Blau.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Moonlight (11. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Koiwanne oder Maurertuppe ???*



Ulli schrieb:


> die Bilder sind viel schöner mit dem Blau.



Das kann ich sofort unterschreiben 

Nur für meine Zwecke reicht die rechteckige schwarze Tuppe ... und die ist genauso stabil oder instabil wie die Blauen.

Mandy


----------

